# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Goran Bregovich

## Lampada

Tales and Songs from Weddings and Funerals 
1. Hop Hop Hop
2. Tale I (Grave Disperato)
3. Aven Ivenda
4. Sex
5. Tale II (Adagio Poco Febrile)
6. Maki Maki
7. Tale III
8. So Nevo Si
9. Tale IV (Moderato Melancolico)
10. Coctail Molotov
11. Tale V (Andante Amoroso)
12. Polizia Molto Arabbiata
13. Tale VI (Adagio Delicato)
14. Te Kuravle
15. Tale VII (Vivo Con Fuoco)

----------


## Tvrtko_Kotromanic

Goran Bregovich is born and raised in Sarajevo

----------

